# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Board CNC USB củ chuối

## ngocsut

tại thấy nó list ra cơ số tính năng phần lớn mù tịt nên ham hố em mới ship board này về mà không biết dùng, hỏi chú seller cũng chưa có hồi âm. bác nào đã dùng loại này xin chỉ em vài đường cơ bản ạ huhu  :Frown:

----------


## anhcos

Chả có số hiệu, link hay pdf thì chả sờ voi được bác ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## lekimhung

Tự nhiên không biết nó là cái gì thành ra gọi là củ chúi kỳ vậy. http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-4-...160072270.html

CNCUSB MK1 USBCNC 2.1 4 Axis USB CNC Controller breakout Board.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

đấy, e chán quá nên post bài cũng sai
tên thương mại nó đây ạ  :Big Grin:  4 Axis USB CNC Controller Interface Board CNCUSB MK1 USBCNC 2.1 Substitute MACH3

em không tìm được cái phần mềm hay hướng dẫn j về e nó luôn. đúng là tội ham hố

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## ngocsut

Tìm qua gian hàng khác thì đứa bán hàng nó nói rõ hơn: Cái này để THAY THẾ mach3 nên KHÔNG dùng với mach3  :Mad:

----------


## emptyhb

> tại thấy nó list ra cơ số tính năng phần lớn mù tịt nên ham hố em mới ship board này về mà không biết dùng, hỏi chú seller cũng chưa có hồi âm. bác nào đã dùng loại này xin chỉ em vài đường cơ bản ạ huhu


Cái này là board dùng phần mềm Planet CNC Usb. Bác mua board thì được cấp 1 key. 

Tải phần mềm Planet CNC USB tại đây

Cài .net Framework 3.5.1 nếu chưa có tại đây 

Mở phần mềm lên nó sẽ hỏi key, nhập key được cấp vào.

Sử dụng thì giao diện hoàn toàn bằng tiếng anh. Bác thắc mắc gì lại hỏi tiếp  :Cool: , board em dùng loại khác nhưng chắc cũng giống nhau thôi

----------

anhcos, ngocsut, nhatson

----------


## elenercom

Loại này phải có key, import vào mới chạy được. Bác không hỏi được key từ người bán thì coi như vứt đi. Trông giống BOB tàu bựa nhái Planet USB CNC. Nếu đúng thì dùng chán phèo, treo liên tục

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

các bác chỉ em cách nối board này với driver IM483 với, đầu ra từ bob này có 4 dây mà driver của em có mỗi 2 dây  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

PlanetCNC xài cực dễ, giao diện cũng thoáng, mình đang xài board demo của nó thôi mà thấy khá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Kính thưa các bác sau thời gian bận bịu em lại tái nghiện món CNC mà cái bob planet (tàu) của em vẫn chưa chạy được, mong các bác tư vấn cho em:
- phần mềm CNC USB Controller đã nhận bob và có thể bấm chạy file NC được, đèn Work lamp chớp chớp, đèn output indicator cái ngoài cùng bên phải sáng.
- Trên bob, mỗi trục X, Y, Z, A đều có 4 đầu ra: CP CW - +5, trên board driver IM483 có 4 đầu: Pul Dir - +5 nên em đấu lần lượt:
BOB -> Driver:
  CP -> Pul
  CW -> Dir
  +5 -> +5
   -   ->  -

kết quả là các đèn báo tắt luôn. Mong các bác chỉ giáo T_T

----------


## CKD

- -> -
Cái này là sao bác?
Làm gì có nối dây (-) làm gì?
Trên cái sơ đồ bác đính kèm cũng làm gì có (-)?

IM483 thì mình không nhớ rỏ số chân, chỉ nhớ nó là Com+
Vậy đấu đúng chỉ cần 3 dây
+5 --> Com+ (5V)
CW --> Dir
CP --> Pulse

----------

CNC FANUC, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> - -> -
> Cái này là sao bác?
> Làm gì có nối dây (-) làm gì?
> Trên cái sơ đồ bác đính kèm cũng làm gì có (-)?
> 
> IM483 thì mình không nhớ rỏ số chân, chỉ nhớ nó là Com+
> Vậy đấu đúng chỉ cần 3 dây
> +5 --> Com+ (5V)
> CW --> Dir
> CP --> Pulse


Vâng, bác để ý cái hình cái board có ghi chú ấy ạ, em thấy có dây +5 và - nên em nối +5 (bob) vào com+ (driver) và nối - (bob) vào GND (driver) ạ

mà em chưa hiểu theo cái hình vẽ sơ đồ đấu dây ở trên vì sao lại có cái công tắc giữa dây GND (bob) và dây EN (driver)? và trên driver 483 cái dây EN này ở đâu ạ (I_I)

----------


## suu_tam

Con này là con PLANET CNC 
http://planet-cnc.com/

Cái đó là bản DIY MK1 giá khoảng vài trăm ngàn hàng bán taobao rất nhiều. Còn các bác tự làm thì còn rẻ nữa.

Thấy bác Tien Manh làm cái này nhiều. Bác xem ở chủ đề:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...ngoai-MACH3-di

Em thì đang dùng con MK3/4 của hãng dùng rất OK, đấu nối thì em không cần gì nên cũng đơn giản.
- Cấp điện vào DC 8-30v (tủ điện có điện 24v DC cấp vào).
- 4 trục thì như mọi card khác +5v - DIR - STEP
- GND em đấu chung với mát tất.
- Limit vì cảm biến của em ra +24v nên em qua relay để đóng vào limit 4 trục.
- Output ra đóng mở 5v nên qua con mạch cạch ly 4 relay bán sẵn rất nhiều. Em cho mở spindler, máy bơm và quạt chung luôn 1 cổng output 1, đóng 1 loạt relay đóng điện cho chỗ đó.
https://www.google.com.vn/?gws_rd=ssl#q=model+4+relay
- Với cái z tool vào input nữa là xong.
Em chỉ dùng thế thôi.

----------

cnclaivung, ngocsut

----------


## suu_tam

Và nó rất hay và chi phí thấp. Chứ không phải củ chuối đâu ạ.
Các bác có điều kiện nên làm 1 em MK3 thay vì dùng MK1 DIY.
MK1 DIY là hãng cung cấp hỗ trợ một hình thức DEMO cho sản phẩm của họ thôi.
Một con máy công việc của mình vài trăm triệu, đầu tư vài triệu tiền điều khiển là rất xứng đáng.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## GORLAK

Đang xài MK2 tàu nhưng tính năng ứng dụng xài gần như toàn bộ, chạy rất tốt. ít nhiễu lung tung.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

vâng, em cảm ơn các bác, để tối về em cắm loạn lên xem có được ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> Đang xài MK2 tàu nhưng tính năng ứng dụng xài gần như toàn bộ, chạy rất tốt. ít nhiễu lung tung.


bác có thể chỉ cho em rõ hơn trên hình bác đấu bob với driver thế nào được ko ạ  :Smile:

----------


## suu_tam

> Đang xài MK2 tàu nhưng tính năng ứng dụng xài gần như toàn bộ, chạy rất tốt. ít nhiễu lung tung.


Anh tàu giỏi thật làm hàng fake nhanh hơn ăn cơm.
Dù sao phải cảm ơn anh tàu thì mình mới có đồ dùng rẻ. Như em phải mua MK3/4 của hãng nó rơi vào khoảng 4,5tr.

----------


## suu_tam

Em vừa vào taobao gõ cụm từ "mk2 cnc" ra 1 loạt card luôn.

https://world.taobao.com/item/536922....hVvaHU#detail

Thấy thằng SKY bán card MK2/4 giá 840 tệ.
Tưởng nó khoảng 1tr thì còn tính lại. Đã là hàng fake mà giá cao thế. Giá bọn nó bán bên EU là 119EUR chẳng qua vì thuế và vận chuyển về mình mới thành 4,5tr.
Nếu giá này thì thôi mua MK3/4 hãng cho xã hội phát triển.

----------


## Ona

> Em vừa vào taobao gõ cụm từ "mk2 cnc" ra 1 loạt card luôn.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536922....hVvaHU#detail
> 
> Thấy thằng SKY bán card MK2/4 giá 840 tệ.
> Tưởng nó khoảng 1tr thì còn tính lại. Đã là hàng fake mà giá cao thế. Giá bọn nó bán bên EU là 119EUR chẳng qua vì thuế và vận chuyển về mình mới thành 4,5tr.
> Nếu giá này thì thôi mua MK3/4 hãng cho xã hội phát triển.


MK2/4 có 420 tệ mà
https://world.taobao.com/item/522122....pEyQuQ#detail

----------

suu_tam

----------


## GORLAK

> Anh tàu giỏi thật làm hàng fake nhanh hơn ăn cơm.
> Dù sao phải cảm ơn anh tàu thì mình mới có đồ dùng rẻ. Như em phải mua MK3/4 của hãng nó rơi vào khoảng 4,5tr.





> Em vừa vào taobao gõ cụm từ "mk2 cnc" ra 1 loạt card luôn.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536922....hVvaHU#detail
> 
> Thấy thằng SKY bán card MK2/4 giá 840 tệ.
> Tưởng nó khoảng 1tr thì còn tính lại. Đã là hàng fake mà giá cao thế. Giá bọn nó bán bên EU là 119EUR chẳng qua vì thuế và vận chuyển về mình mới thành 4,5tr.
> Nếu giá này thì thôi mua MK3/4 hãng cho xã hội phát triển.


Đọc cmt của bác mà e suýt đi ra quần luôn ấy, mắc cười vãi cả đái.... Giọng điệu của bác cứ như ai đó ăn mất miếng cơm manh áo của bác vậy, xin lỗi nha, hàng tàu hay hàng chính hãng quái gì đấy chả có liên quan gì, bác chảnh chọe hay thích hàng chuẩn quái gì đó thì mua hàng chính hãng, mà cái chính hãng thì ai cũng khoái, chả khùng gì mua hàng fake, chỉ là túi tiền nó eo hẹp, chứ bác dám khẳng định ko hề xài tới cái đồ nào ko có chữ "made in china" ko? Ae chế cháo toàn dùng hàng china đi lên, qua nhiều va chạm kinh nghiệm này nọ rút ra đc cái nào tốt cái nào ko tốt, chứ ko hẳn là cái china nào cũng tệ, bác nhắm chia sẽ kinh nghiệm cho ae đc thì làm, ko thì xin mời lượn, đừng cứ kiểu ngó nghiêng nói moi móc ở đây.




> bác có thể chỉ cho em rõ hơn trên hình bác đấu bob với driver thế nào được ko ạ


Bác xài cái MK1 trên kia thì cứ như sơ đồ thôi mà câu nhé, các trục đưa ra bao gồm +5v - Ste - Dir thì cứ thế mà câu, +5V cho lên nguồn 5V, tín hiệu kích Step và Dir thường là kích sườn âm (mình xài trc giờ thấy vậy) nên nó sẽ ra tín hiệu sườn âm vào driver. Vô trong phần mềm cấu hình tín hiệu xuất ra là tín hiệu âm hay dương nhé.

----------

Ona

----------


## CKD

Thấy mấy bác chém gió cũng vui, cũng rãnh, cũng nhạy cảm gớm.

Hỏi mấy bác.. nếu cứ đổ thừa lại chữ "nghèo" rồi cho rằng dùng hàng nhái, soft ***** thì.. có tội vối chữ nghèo không?
Đúng là để lý giải thì có 1001 lý do, nhưng việc dùng hàng nhái là tiếp tay với bọn làm nhái, việc dùng soft ***** thì vẫn là vi phạm. Có chăng là mấy bác vi phạm ở mức be bé nên chưa bị ai sờ gáy.

Ngược lại, nếu mấy bác là nhà sản xuất, nhà phát triển sản phẩm, nhà viết phần mềm v.v...
Tốn bao công sức, đêm quên ăn, ngày quên ngủ để làm ra được sản phẩm, phục vụ cộng đồng. Ai cũng mong muốn khi đứa con ấy ra đời, làm việc tốt thì bản thân mình sẽ được tưởng thưởng xứng đáng. Nhưng đời đâu như mơ? Mới tung ra hôm nay, hôm sau đã có *****, hàng nhái nhan nhãn với giá quá ư là hạt giẻ, một số còn được cho free, tặng free chỉ nhằm câu view, câu like.
Sao nó lại có thể rẻ hoặc free? Vì nó đâu có mất cơm gạo để phát triển... v.v...

Riêng bản thân... có nhiều cái riêng trong mảng cnc, sau một khoảng thời gian mày mò, thử nghiệm. Muốn gởi đến các bạn để các bạn có tái tool mà dùng đồng thời cũng muốn nhật lại tí gì đó gọi là thành quả, tí gì đó để có thể sống & nghiên cứu tiếp. Nhưng ngặt cái, mới hôm trước bán, thì hôm sau đã có người bán lại, cho tặng miễn phí một cách âm thầm. Nên thôi, đồ mình làm, mình dùng. Kiếm người chuyển giao với giá cao.. để họ biết trân trọng sản phẩm của mình. Hãi....

Túm cái váy lại. Thì ai mua đồ chính hãng được thì cố mà mua, gọi là góp sức cho xã hội phát triển. Ai không mua được thì cứ mua cái mà mình có thể mua, xin cái mà mình có thể xin, để tạo cơ hội cho mình phát triển. Tuyệt đừng đổ thừa với lý do lý trấu kiểu con nhà nghèo, tội nghiệp chữ nghèo.
Còn chuyện mua được thì những bạn khác phải mừng dùm.. chứ hà cớ gì ganh tỵ rồi lời nặng tiếng nhẹ. Vậy chẵng khác gì a dua theo cái sai à?

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, haignition, hoangchuong

----------


## GORLAK

Nghèo thì xài theo kiểu nghèo, giàu thì xài kiểu giàu, chả ai giàu mà khoái xài đồ dỏm, còn ng nghèo thì cũng chả có tiền mà đú đởn đồ xịn, tùy vào túi tiền mà cân đông đo đếm thôi bác, đó là trong vấn đề mua đồ về dùng, còn đã bước sang kiểu làm kinh tế thì phải xài đồ có bản quyền, có chứng nhận, nó liên quan tới việc phát triển xã hội ở một mức độ khác, ko còn là kiểu chơi bời nhỏ lẻ nữa. Xin thưa, nếu nói phải xài đồ hãng, đồ có lai sần gì đó, thì các bác dẹp luôn mach3 *****, Bob tàu khựa hay những phần mềm Jdpaint *****, ArtCAM key dỏm đi nhé. Hay lại nói ai cũng xài thì mình làm méo gì ko xài cho nó uổng...

----------


## CKD

Thế ý của cụ GORLAK với cụ suu_tam là gì?

Quan điểm riêng thấy nói cũng rỏ mà phản hồi thấy có mùi cay cú. Thôi thì cú thêm phát nữa để rộng đường xe pháo

Ai có khã năng thì dùng đồ mua đàng hoàng. Mà mua thì không nhất thiết cứ mấy thằng tay to mặt bụ làm gì. Quan trọng là sản phẩm mình mua, đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu. Còn không đủ khã năng thì cứ xin được thì xin, tìm được thì dùng. Nhưng phải biết là việc ấy không đúng!

VD:
Như CAD/CAM, có cả khối CAD/CAM từ free đến bán rẻ, mắc gì không dùng mà dùng chi mấy thương hiệu lớn. Ừ thì vì ABC, XYZ nên cứ phải đùng đồ *****. Nhưng dùng thì dùng, chứ đừng đổ cho chữ "nghèo". Vì học hỏi, tìm tòi, và cho là dùng kiếm chút xèng cafe thì bố thằng nào dám bỏ vài nghìn o ba má để mua key xịn.
Nổi trội free như Sketchup nè CAD & 2D CAM, Fusion360 nè CAD/CAM mạnh luôn. Mấy anh cho free khác cũng nhiều, nhưng thật tình thì tính năng hơi yếu. Giá re rẻ như SheetCAM nè.

Trách nhiệm "ăn bánh trả tiền" là của mỗi người, không phân biệt giàu nghèo, không phải chỉ kinh doanh, doanh nghiệp mới có trách nhiệm trả tiền tác quyền còn cá nhân thì không. Chỉ là cá nhân nhỏ lẻ, tác hại không lớn, khó xử lý nên nhỏ quá cho qua thôi. Ngay cả doanh nghiệp lớn cũng khó mà kiểm soát hết, tầm như vietnam airline mà còn dùng win chùa nữa mà. Nhưng cái cớ tui dùng cá nhân, nghiên cứu, học tập nên dùng chùa vô tư là không có hợp lý. Học tập, nghiên cứu á? Một số soft có vơ sần riêng cho việc này như SolidCAM có nè.

Còn giàu & nghèo. Nói thiệt.. thích dùng đồ ***** không chỉ vì giàu hay nghèo.. mà vì bản thân mình thôi. Thiếu gì đại gia mà đi chôm của người khác?... Bà gì vào siêu thị chôm đồ.. đã từng bị dân mạng chửi một thời đó thôi. Gia thế có nghèo gì đâu.

Vậy nên khi đã chấp nhận thỏa hiệp, dù với lý do gì. Thì cũng đừng viện lý do là không tiền hay nghèo. Nghèo không phải là cái tội.
Tui đây chẵng giàu, nhưng cái gì trong khã năng mua được thì mua. Đồ chính hãng cái nào có được thì có, không đủ khã năng thì vẫn ***** thôi.
Trong PC thì vài soft cũ cũ vẫn dùng là có key, windows thì key OEM theo máy, một số soft khác thì dùng hàng free  :Wink: . CNC thì Mach3 & vài cái linh tinh CAD/CAM cũng có key. Còn cở như SolidWork, SolidCAM, ArtCAM v.v... thì chịu, vẫn tìm bản hổ trợ cho sv, không có thì ***** mà dùng. Vậy nên trong mắt tui thì người dùng đồ fake hay ***** không hẵn là xấu, cũng không hẵn là tốt. Nhưng nếu viện cớ vì không tiền thì tui không chịu.

Trở lại cái vụ BOB cho Planet CNC (hay còn gọi là USB CNC).
- Planet vì mục tiêu phát triển cộng đồng nên nó có phát hành bản MK-1 dưới hình thức DIY. Cho hết từ sơ đồ, mạch in, firmware v.v... Chỉ mỗi tội là mấy cái soft mới của nó không có hổ trợ nữa. Nên phải tìm key để active phần cứng. Mà nhà ta dùng thì làm sao mà thích dùng vơ sần cũ được. Đã chơi thì phải mới nhất thôi.
- Với dân biết chút về điện tử thì làm cái BOB MK-1, II, III luôn cũng không khó gì. Trùm hơn xíu thì việc copy firmware nó thành đơn giản. Vậy nên bà chị na có làm cả đống cũng không có gì cao siêu.
- Bản thân phần mềm bảo mật kém, mêm mới bị decode và tìm ra cơ chế sinh key dễ dàng. Cái này có thể Planet nó vẫn biết, nhưng nó không quan tâm đến mấy chú châu á, hay đông âu dùng mà không trả tiền cho nó. Lượng người dùng này vẫn góp phần phát triển Planet liên tục. Cái này chắc chiến lược giống Mach3 (Mach4 thì khác rồi).

Còn chuyện mua đồ mắc/rẻ.
Hôm rồi thấy có bác cũng cáu tiết vì bị so sánh đắt/rẻ. Mắc gì quan tâm chi? Chưa nói là 2 món đồ khác nhau, cùng một món đồ mà người mua đắt, người mua rẻ cũng bình thường. Quan trọng là nếu mọi người đều mua rẻ, mình mình phải mua đắt thì mới bất thường. Hồi trước chơi RC, khoảng chục năm trước. Có thể nói mọi thứ nói về giá trị là đắt lòi... nhưng vẫn có cách mua rẻ. Chịu khó ngồi săn, tìm người bán, tham gia đấu giá eBay. Chó ngáp phải ruồi, lâu lâu cũng vớ được đồ ngon với giá 1/10 thị trường là bình thường. Nhiều cụ lại cứ nghĩ mình nhiều tiền, phải đồ đắt mới xịn. Gặp loại thiếu hiểu biết bỏ ra nhiều tiền rướt hàng lõm về nhà cũng đầy.

_Lâu lâu thấy yên ắng quá, chém chút gió cho có đề tài để anh em cùng chém. Cũng cáo lỗi luôn vì SPAM, trong quá trình chém lỡ có trúng bác nào thì bỏ quá cho.
Chứ thấy chế cháo.. anh em làm nhiều mà sợ gạch đá hay sao ấy. Làm mà toàn dím dím như mèo giấu ức ấy, không khoe lên cho có anh có em gì hết BUỒN._

Mà cái USB củ chuối này mình cũng có 2 board.
- 1 cái được tặng cũng hàng chị na hàng sớm, chưa hề đụng tới.
- 1 cái tự làm theo sơ đồ diy của planet, lúc làm thì Planet còn support tốt cho MK-1 nên có chạy chọt thử mà không phải xin key. Nhưng chẵng dùng, nghe đồn là mấy vơ sần sau này Planet đã không support nữa nên phải có key nó mới active thì phải. Hôm nào lôi ra thử lại để có cơ sở mà chém gió với anh em.

----------

cnclaivung, haignition, ngocsut

----------


## suu_tam

Chắc mình phải đầu tư đi học các khóa học nói chuyện mới được.
Được cái là từ trước tới nay mình comment chẳng bao giờ có ý gì động chạm đến ai nhưng cứ bị quy chụp, suy diễn rằng mình chọc ngoáy phá đám.

----------


## suu_tam

Trong chủ đề này đầu tiền bác chủ thởt có vấn đề chưa dùng được và không biết nó là của bọn nào nên tạm gọi là "củ chuối".
Các anh em vào giới thiệu qua cách dùng và nguồn gốc của nó. Em cũng chỉ nói về cái card của em; em dự là bác chủ thớt quên chưa cấp nguồn cho cái bob mà chỉ cắm mỗi USB.
Sau đó bác GORILAK giới thiệu bác ấy khoe có MK2 của trung quốc. Thì rõ ràng là em chưa biết có, em chỉ biết bọn hãng nó cung cấp bản DIY MK1 giờ thấy nó có hàng MK2 nên khen bọn nó giỏi và nghĩ là như vậy anh em sẽ có đồ rẻ dùng vì đương nhiên chắc chắn nó sẽ rẻ.
Liền sau đó gõ taobao để tìm bấm vào cái link có hình SKY thì thấy giá nó lên tới tận 840 tệ. Thì rõ ràng giá trị 840 tệ chẳng khác gì 119EUR là bao. Đương nhiên là đã là hàng fake thì phải rẻ hơn nhiều thì mới dùng chứ giá tương đương thì cố mà dùng đồ hãng để các nhà phát triển họ còn phát triển. Xã hội còn phát triển.
Sau đó bác Ona dẫy link giá 420 tệ. Em mới thấy bài và nhấn nút "Cám ơn" chưa kịp comment thì nhà mất điện. Rõ ràng nếu giá có sự chênh lệch thì mới phải cân nhắc, điều này em cũng nói rồi.

Thế nào lại bị qui chụp nói thế này thế kia. Chẳng hiểu ý thế nào, có gì bác cứ nói rõ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHO , trước giờ chú nổi tiếng tạo sóng  mà , mà thôi thấy sao nói vậy , hiểu đến đâu nói đến đó , đôi lúc chú lấy kinh nghiệm và vốn sống của mình ra trao đổi , anh em chưa trãi qua thì thấy gì mà đồng ý , thôi thì cứ nghĩ lạc quan , ai không lên tiếng là đồng ý , còn ai lên tiếng thì phản biện thôi.

Eh , trước giờ thấy khách247 lặn đâu mất tiêu thì buồn lắm , bây giờ xuất hiện thì nhiều thứ để vui rồi , tui ủng hộ chú đó . Biết lực và khả năng mình hạn chế , chứ cái nào chơi được bản quyền là chơi thôi... mà nghĩ lại có chơi được bản quyền mach3 à , autocad , artcam , rồi ta le thứ nó mắc quá , sống ở VN nơi cạnh tranh gay gắt quá , nơi lấy cái giá tiền làm thước đo thì còn nhiều thứ đành nhắm mắt đưa tay , thôi thì cố gắng thêm thời gian mở hi hí con mắt tí xíu.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## MayphayIC

> Trong chủ đề này đầu tiền bác chủ thởt có vấn đề chưa dùng được và không biết nó là của bọn nào nên tạm gọi là "củ chuối".
> Các anh em vào giới thiệu qua cách dùng và nguồn gốc của nó. Em cũng chỉ nói về cái card của em; em dự là bác chủ thớt quên chưa cấp nguồn cho cái bob mà chỉ cắm mỗi USB.
> Sau đó bác GORILAK giới thiệu bác ấy khoe có MK2 của trung quốc. Thì rõ ràng là em chưa biết có, em chỉ biết bọn hãng nó cung cấp bản DIY MK1 giờ thấy nó có hàng MK2 nên khen bọn nó giỏi và nghĩ là như vậy anh em sẽ có đồ rẻ dùng vì đương nhiên chắc chắn nó sẽ rẻ.
> Liền sau đó gõ taobao để tìm bấm vào cái link có hình SKY thì thấy giá nó lên tới tận 840 tệ. Thì rõ ràng giá trị 840 tệ chẳng khác gì 119EUR là bao. Đương nhiên là đã là hàng fake thì phải rẻ hơn nhiều thì mới dùng chứ giá tương đương thì cố mà dùng đồ hãng để các nhà phát triển họ còn phát triển. Xã hội còn phát triển.
> Sau đó bác Ona dẫy link giá 420 tệ. Em mới thấy bài và nhấn nút "Cám ơn" chưa kịp comment thì nhà mất điện. Rõ ràng nếu giá có sự chênh lệch thì mới phải cân nhắc, điều này em cũng nói rồi.
> 
> Thế nào lại bị qui chụp nói thế này thế kia. Chẳng hiểu ý thế nào, có gì bác cứ nói rõ.


Mây cái lùm xùm bác dính, phải nói là quá nhọ. Tháng cô hồn nhiều âm binh nên vậy, qua ngay thôi bác ạ.
MÀ cũng tại bác, 840 tệ với 119eur khác nhau "gần" hoàn toàn. Bác bảo giống ai nghe cho đc

tờ am tam sắc tám
trờ ăm trăm
bờ ôn bôn sắc bốn
mờ uơi mươi
tờ ê tê nặng tệ

Nóa khác với

mờ ốt mốt nặng một
trờ ăm trăm
mờ ư-ơ-i-ươi huyền mười
chờ in chin sắc chín
"eur" cô chưa dạy em không đánh vần đc

P/S: Em đùa tí lấy hòa khí,toàn ae với nhau mà các bác dễ căng thẳng quá
Bác gorlark xưa nay em thấy trong các bài viết chia sẻ cũng vui vẻ mà nay sao bác căng quá. Comment của a suu tam e thấy có ý chi đâu, bác ấy chỉ bảo là giá gần tuơng đuơng thì tội chi mà phải mua hàng Fake

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

tớ nghịch BOB hàng fake này cũng 5-6 năm rồi, pulse dir và 5v. Chỉ nghịch là chính, file lớn thì chưa test bao giờ, nhưng chạy vòng lặp và đệ quy cả ngày cũng rất OK. Chạy máy laptop core 2 duo, step per tới khoảng 10k vẫn chạy đều.

Nói chung là ok... :Smile: 




Tiện cái clip, hỏi các bác luôn, trước nghe ai nói servo Mitsubishi MR-C không chạy xung 5v mà phải 24v. Mình chạy 5v nó chạy bình thường. Là sao nhỉ?

----------

Gamo, ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, thế có nên trả cái BoB USB của Robot3T mua cái fake này ko?

----------


## CKD

> Huhu, thế có nên trả cái BoB USB của Robot3T mua cái fake này ko?


Cái này tùy bác thôi.. bác muốn sao thì muốn  :Smile: 

Tiện thể nhiều chuyện thêm tí, đang ngồi chán đời bỗng dưng thấy nhớ, mong là anh em thẳng thắn để hiểu nhau hơn.
Cụ GORLAK không biết có dính gì với cái máy in 3D & máy scane 3D kia không? Nhưng tinh thần các bài viết gần đây khi có cụ suu_tam tham gia thì cảm giác không được thoải mái lắm. Nếu không thì xem như mình nghĩ vẫn vơ nhe. Nếu đúng thì cung bình tâm nghĩ lại.

Mấy cái vụ lùm xùm ấy, trên quan điểm trung lập mình thấy không có gì quá to tát. Có thể mình không phải người trong cuộc nên không cảm nhạn được. Nhưng chính vì ngoài cuộc nên có cái nhìn khách quan hơn. Bản thân mình thích sự thẳng thắn, dù là đúng hay là sai.. thì rỏ ràng luôn tốt nhất.

----------


## GORLAK

> Huhu, thế có nên trả cái BoB USB của Robot3T mua cái fake này ko?


Bob của Robot3T là nó phát triển cách giao tiếp thông qua USB chứ ko liên quan tới PlanetCNC ợ, cơ bản vẫn dùng Mach3 để đk, e chưa thấy dùng cái Bob đó cho PlanetCNC.

Còn chuyện cái Bob Planet, ai xài gì thì xài, cũng chả quan tâm lắm, bác CKD nói dùng đồ cr@ck ko phải vì nghèo hay giàu, vãi đái bác thật, chắc cái thời bác mới tập tọe vào nghề đã quất luôn toàn hàng chính hãng đấy ợ? Như thằng PowerMill bản quyền của nó hơn 100tr ko biết bác có xài chưa? Hay thằng Mach3 bản quyền cũng trên trăm chai đấy.... Ko phải nói ra để soi mói nhau, mà tùy vào nhu cầu, như mấy bác SV mới vào nghề hay như e tay ngang chọt qua thì lấy đâu kinh nghiệm hay cả thúng tiền quăng vô mớ phần mềm + phần cứng bản quyền trong khi chưa có tí kn nào. Mấy bác kinh qua nhiều, ăn thẹo nhiều đâu ai dám phủ nhận, cho nên phải coi khả năng tới đâu mà vung tay cho vừa phải. 

Còn bác gì đó chém tháng 7 cô hồn âm binh các đảng ấy, mình cũng đang sợ mấy bọn âm binh tào lao đây...

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocsut

hihi, các bác làm em có lỗi quá, vì cái bob dấm dớ mà để các bác không hiểu ý nhau. Thôi xí xóa các bác nhé, toàn anh em cùng thuyền, ko cùng nghề cũng cùng sở thích, đam mê

Còn cái bob của em đã chạy được rồi các bác ạ, em xin cảm ơn các bác, đặc biệt là bác CKD, bác suu_tam và bác GORLAK đã bớt chút thời gian đào xới topic giúp em. 
Hóa ra e chưa cấp nguồn cho bob thật, nay câu thêm nguồn từ khe cắm USB thứ 2 giờ đã chạy đều đều òi. Cơn tái nghiện của em lại bắt đầu  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Bob của Robot3T là nó phát triển cách giao tiếp thông qua USB chứ ko liên quan tới PlanetCNC ợ, cơ bản vẫn dùng Mach3 để đk, e chưa thấy dùng cái Bob đó cho PlanetCNC.
> 
> Còn chuyện cái Bob Planet, ai xài gì thì xài, cũng chả quan tâm lắm, bác CKD nói dùng đồ cr@ck ko phải vì nghèo hay giàu, vãi đái bác thật, chắc cái thời bác mới tập tọe vào nghề đã quất luôn toàn hàng chính hãng đấy ợ? Như thằng PowerMill bản quyền của nó hơn 100tr ko biết bác có xài chưa? Hay thằng Mach3 bản quyền cũng trên trăm chai đấy.... Ko phải nói ra để soi mói nhau, mà tùy vào nhu cầu, như mấy bác SV mới vào nghề hay như e tay ngang chọt qua thì lấy đâu kinh nghiệm hay cả thúng tiền quăng vô mớ phần mềm + phần cứng bản quyền trong khi chưa có tí kn nào. Mấy bác kinh qua nhiều, ăn thẹo nhiều đâu ai dám phủ nhận, cho nên phải coi khả năng tới đâu mà vung tay cho vừa phải. 
> 
> Còn bác gì đó chém tháng 7 cô hồn âm binh các đảng ấy, mình cũng đang sợ mấy bọn âm binh tào lao đây...


mach3 keys <5.000.000VNĐ ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gorlak lấy đâu thông tin Mach3 bản quyền hơn trăm chai ??? , năm 2006 em mua bản quyền hết 176 USD thôi ... thiệt là.

Powermill thi mấy trăm chai ... artcam thì 7000USD , mua xong được 1 tuần training bên malaysia , nhớ mang máng đâu thời đi học thầy tui nói Pro E tầm 87000USD , còn autocad cũng chóng mặt lắm , đó là lí do mấy cha bên USA hay châu âu toàn xài hàng đời cổ thôi chứ không như anh em trên đây xài autocad đời 2014 hay 2016 , powermill đời 2016 mới chịu heheh.

Nói trắng ra anh em VN và china cũng nên mừng , chánh phủ chưa quan tâm lắm cái vụ phạt bản quyền với cá nhân hay tổ chức nếu hãng nó không chỉ đích danh.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ.
Đầu tiên xin lỗi bác chủ vì chém nhiều tư không trọng tâm trong chủ đề.

Kế đến cũng xin lỗi bác GORLAK vì đã làm bác "vãi đái". Nhưng bác không đọc hay bác đọc mà bác không hiểu, hay tại mình viết dở & sai nhiều tới mức bác không hiểu.
1. Mình chẵng khẵng định là mình không dùng hàng ***** hay face chi cả. Chẵng những thế còn khẵng định là có mấy cái là mình có key chính thức, phần còn lại là free, hoặc *****
2. Mình cũng chẵng nói là dùng ***** hay fake là tốt xấu thế nào.
3. Mình chỉ nói là nếu đủ khã năng thì nên mua chính thức, vùa làm đúng nghĩa vụ của mình, vừa giúp cho xã hội phát triển. Bản thân mình thì cố gắng hạn chế hết mức có thể để không dùng hàng *****, bác có hiểu nội dung này không? Điều này có nghĩa là mình vẫn có thể dùng ***** khi vượt quá khã năng. Còn nếu có thể dùng các soft mình có, soft free để giải quyết nhu cầu thì phương án ấy được ưu tiên hơn.
4. Còn việc khi đã dùng đồ dõm, đồ *****, tất nhiên yếu tố tài chính ảnh hương lớn đến quyết định. Nhưng mình hoàn toàn ý thức được và cũng chưa tưng đổ tại tui không tiền. Không tiền không phải lý do để mình đổ thừa, phủi trách nhiệm dù sự thật trần trụi đúng là vậy.
5. Dùng ***** vậy có thể xủ lý. Đúng là đúng, sai là sai, còn bị xử lý hay không là tùy theo chủ sở hữu của nó có muốn và dành thời gian để làm chuyện ấy hay không.

Nói nhiều nhưng có mấy ý thôi.
1. Tui có dùng *****, nhưng cố gắng mua trong khã năng.
2. Người dùng đô ***** chưa chưa chắc là người tốt hay xấu, nên nếu mua được thì mua, không thì xin cho đủ kiểu để có đủ tư liệu mà phát triển bản thân. Nhưng dùng vậy là sai. Còn chấp nhận hay không lại là chuyện khác.
3. Chữ nghèo mặc nhiên nó không có tội lỗi gì. Vậy nên đừng hở chút là lấy chữ nghèo ra để đổ trách nhiệm cho nó.
4. Nếu tui nói chưa rỏ hay không thể hiểu. Nói tui biết để tui đi học lại tiếng việt.

----------


## Gamo

> Hay thằng Mach3 bản quyền cũng trên trăm chai đấy....


Hix... thằng Mach3 bản quyền chỉ khoảng 3tr-4tr thôi, có đợt khuyến mãi còn $8x USD thui ... Tau dân IT... đả đảo bọn xài chùa  :Wink:

----------


## suu_tam

> Nhưng tinh thần các bài viết gần đây khi có cụ suu_tam tham gia thì cảm giác không được thoải mái lắm. Nếu không thì xem như mình nghĩ vẫn vơ nhe. Nếu đúng thì cung bình tâm nghĩ lại.


Híc hóa ra là lỗi lầm toàn do em mà ra à các bác.
Em đọc đi đọc lại lần lượt từ đầu đến cuối chẳng biết mình sai chỗ nào để rút kinh nghiệm.
Chắc là không chịu mời beer các bác nên các bác bí mật không nói cho chỗ sai rồi.

Em đọc lại xuyên xuốt của chủ đề này có thể thấy như sau (cá nhân em thấy).
- Bác chủ topic không dùng được bob và hỏi mọi người. Có vài bác trả lời và có em cũng trả lời. Em cũng dự bác chủ topic là không cấp nguồn vì không thấy bác đó nhắc và cũng không ai nhắc. Nên comment của em có nhắc tới.



> - Cấp điện vào DC 8-30v (tủ điện có điện 24v DC cấp vào).


Ngoài ra em còn giới thiệu nó là cái gì chủ đề nào và ai chuyên cái đó link sang chủ đề mọi người đang trao đổi và giới thiệu bác Tien Manh chuyên cái này.



> Con này là con PLANET CNC 
> http://planet-cnc.com/
> Cái đó là bản DIY MK1 giá khoảng vài trăm ngàn hàng bán taobao rất nhiều. Còn các bác tự làm thì còn rẻ nữa.
> Thấy bác Tien Manh làm cái này nhiều. Bác xem ở chủ đề:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...ngoai-MACH3-di


=> Vậy rõ ràng mình tinh thần chia sẻ thoải mái.

- Tiếp đến em cũng nói quan điểm cá nhân là nếu có điều kiện, nhất là để làm sản xuất thì nên đầu tư một em MK3. Quan điểm đó em vẫn giữ chẳng có gì thay đổi.



> Và nó rất hay và chi phí thấp. Chứ không phải củ chuối đâu ạ.
> Các bác có điều kiện nên làm 1 em MK3 thay vì dùng MK1 DIY.
> MK1 DIY là hãng cung cấp hỗ trợ một hình thức DEMO cho sản phẩm của họ thôi.
> Một con máy công việc của mình vài trăm triệu, đầu tư vài triệu tiền điều khiển là rất xứng đáng.



- Tiếp đến bác GORLAK vào khoe đồ của bác ấy, thì em biết giờ nó đã có MK2 fake bởi vì thời xưa em tìm thằng này là chưa có (trong diễn đàn bài cũ hồi xua của em cũng có giới thiệu là em dùng MK1 của thằng SKYTECH trung quốc).

- Vẫn quan điểm của em không đổi nếu có điều kiện thì dùng MK3. Đằng này search thấy cái link nó báo giá taobao hàng fake MK2 giá 840 tệ tương đương khoảng hơn 110 EUR thì rõ ràng giá đó vừa là MK2 vừa là fake tội gì không ủng hộ hàng hãng.

- Tiếp đó tính từ chỗ này là em chẳng hiểu mình sai thế nào mà bác đầu bị nói xồn xồn lên. Và cũng từ đó các bác xem em đâu có tranh luận gì đâu.
Kể cả sau đó chỉ thấy có bác GORLAK với bác CKD "đàm đạo". Em vô can.

- Em cũng chỉ thêm bài giải thích từ đầu đến cuối chứ cũng chẳng tranh đôi co gì. Sợ bác chủ topic bị loạn vì những tranh luận em cũng chỉ nhắc lại chuyện bác đó có khả năng quên cấp nguồn. Thế thôi.



> em dự là bác chủ thớt quên chưa cấp nguồn cho cái bob mà chỉ cắm mỗi USB.


=> Sau một hồi tổng kết của chủ đề này thì bác chủ topic đã xác nhận là chưa cấp nguồn.



> Hóa ra e chưa cấp nguồn cho bob thật, nay câu thêm nguồn từ khe cắm USB thứ 2 giờ đã chạy đều đều òi. Cơn tái nghiện của em lại bắt đầu )


Vậy em trong topic này chỉ là hướng dẫn, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm và bắt đúng bệnh của bác chủ topic.
Nhưng xem ra mọi người thích nhìn em ở một chiều hướng khác.


****
Em luôn cố gắng thực hiện tốt tiêu chí: "Đừng nên tranh luận với ...."

----------


## GORLAK

Ai cũng có chủ kiến hết, vậy thôi kết thúc ở đây, viết cho đủ câu của bác suu_tam: đừng có tranh luận với mấy thằng ngu vì chúng quá đông và nguy hiểm. Tháng cô hồn nên thôi A di đà phật!!!

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Em vừa vào taobao gõ cụm từ "mk2 cnc" ra 1 loạt card luôn.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536922....hVvaHU#detail
> 
> Thấy thằng SKY bán card MK2/4 giá 840 tệ.
> Tưởng nó khoảng 1tr thì còn tính lại. Đã là hàng fake mà giá cao thế. Giá bọn nó bán bên EU là 119EUR chẳng qua vì thuế và vận chuyển về mình mới thành 4,5tr.
> Nếu giá này thì thôi mua MK3/4 hãng cho xã hội phát triển.





> Hix... thằng Mach3 bản quyền chỉ khoảng 3tr-4tr thôi, có đợt khuyến mãi còn $8x USD thui ... Tau dân IT... đả đảo bọn xài chùa


Cụ Gà có xài windown ko ta, hay Microsoft office....

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ Gà có xài windown ko ta, hay Microsoft office....


Hehe, em xin thưa luôn là Windows & MS Office của em có bản quyền hết nhé!!!

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ít nhất một lần bác cũng xài soft chùa soft lậu rồi chứ cái thời" mì tôm" ấy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thời mì tôm em ở nước ngoài ợ  :Wink:  xài đồ lậu là ngồi tù

Mà em có nói là em chưa dùng đồ bẻ khóa đâu. Nhưng chủ yếu là để test thôi, lâu dài một là mua, hai là chuyển sang open source hết. Windows, Office, Database là mua (với giá siêu rẻ vì là Microsoft Partner); xài GIMP thay cho Photoshop, Inkscape để thiết kế 2D thay cho Adobe Illustrator.

Tại sao người Việt viết phần mềm rất giỏi mà trình độ ứng dụng CNTT ở VN thì hạng bét?

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Hehe, thời mì tôm em ở nước ngoài ợ  xài đồ lậu là ngồi tù
> 
> Mà em có nói là em chưa dùng đồ bẻ khóa đâu. Nhưng chủ yếu là để test thôi, lâu dài một là mua, hai là chuyển sang open source hết. Windows, Office, Database là mua (với giá siêu rẻ vì là Microsoft Partner); xài GIMP thay cho Photoshop, Inkscape để thiết kế 2D thay cho Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> Tại sao người Việt viết phần mềm rất giỏi mà trình độ ứng dụng CNTT ở VN thì hạng bét?


Thế mà cũng hỏi, vì ở ta bọn xài chùa nó đông lắm, em khảo sát cụ để cho cụ thấy mức độ đông đảo của bọn này (trong đó có cả em) chứ ko phải em ủng hộ xài chùa , hàng nhái. Chiếc áo ko tạo nên thày tu nên xài đồ chùa đồ,hàng nhái ko hẳn là xau, vậy ai xấu trong chuyện này bọn làm hàng nhái? có cầu ăt có cung mà có cung ắt có cầu

----------

Gamo

----------


## suu_tam

Quan trọng là nếu chi phí gần như tương đương thì các bác sẽ lựa chọn thế nào ạ?
Em thì sẽ lựa chọn trả tiền cho các nhà phát triển.
Còn nếu sự chênh lệch lớn và không có sự lựa chọn em vẫn dùng chùa.

Ví dụ giá bản quyền phần mềm tại một đại lý ở VN 
http://soft247.vn/
Ví dụ
IDM có giá 500k có thể mua được nhưng ta có thể dùng Cốc Cốc miễn phí.
WINRAR, WINZIP 700-800k có thể dùng 7-zip miễn phí.
Virtual Drive, Alcohol 1,2-1,3tr có thể dùng ImDisk, DAEMON Tools Lite miễn phí.
Anti virus thì rất rẻ và hiệu quả, cần dùng giá khoảng 150-1tr nhưng em dùng MSE của Windows vừa miễn phí và là không phải bên thứ 3.
Nhưng ví dụ 3DsMax, AutoCAD,... từ 25-60tr... thì thôi em chấp nhận là thành phần làm xã hội đi lùi, em dùng đồ chùa ạ.

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu tính toán cho đủ một máy pc dành cho cnc đủ để dùng, các bác phải chi ra hơn 500tr nếu ở Phương Tây, và nếu chính phủ ta căng Luật bản quyền như bên kia thì em nghĩ không phải chuyện đơn giản để cho các bác cay cú nhau đâu,...

----------


## CKD

Thực ra khi nhắc đến vấn đề bản quyền, quyền tác giả, sản phẩm trí tuệ. Đó là một vấn đề nhạy cảm, nhưng lại rất thiết thực và muốn xoáy mạnh vào để anh em hiểu rỏ, xử dụng như vậy là không đúng. Vì abc, xyz hay dể hiểu hơn là luật cấm, cũng như trả tiền là giúp cho xã hội phát triển.

Điều đó chẵng phán xét ai đúng ai sai, mà hiểu để ta có những giải pháp thay thế hợp lý hơn. Tránh đi cái tư tưởng xem đó là điều hiển nhiên. Hoặc giã tệ hơn cảm thấy hãnh diện vì ta biết dùng hàng ***** để miễn phí.
Ý mình muốn nói thì cũng giống như ý bác suu_tam nói. Chỉ là thiếu các dẫn chứng cụ thể thôi.

Để cụ CNC FANUC khỏi điều tra, khai luôn.
Nói riêng về software.
Mình bắt đầu tiếp xúc với tin học từ thời DOS 6.xxx, rồi Win3.11, rồi Win95, 98. Lúc ấy trong nhận thức còn chưa rỏ cái bàn quyền sử dụng là gì. Đến khi tự cài Win ME để dùng thì mới biết tới Key, cài HeroSoft để xem phim thì mới biết đến *****. Nhưng lúc đó có được cái máy tính đã mừng rồi (bèo cũng >1000USD), cái bản quyền đắt gấp mấy lần cái máy tính.
Phần lớn thời gian là dùng máy ở tiệm NET, việc chọn lựa không nhiều.
Mãi đến đâu những năm 2003 mới tậu được con PC riêng, Windows XP là hàng dõm chắc luôn. Office thì dùng open office free. Các soft linh tinh khác cũng chẵng có gì. Vì chủ yếu chat chit & xem phim nghe nhạc là chính. Những việc quan trọng hơn đã có ở nơi làm việc.
2004 bắt đầu học CAD & làm việc dưới trướng của mấy ông lão. CAD được đưa đĩa để cài, tem nhãn đầy đủ nên chẵng quan tâm đến bản quyền. Nhưng hình như là bản hổ trợ cho các trường đại học. Và BKHCM lúc đó hình như cũng là một trong những mũi đào tạo cho AutoDesk.
2005 làm quen với PDMS, phần mềm hổ trợ quản lý, thiết kế, sản xuất. Nghe đâu là một trong những thằng khủng khiếp thời đó. Cả HCM chỉ có vài thầy là biết dùng nó, VN thì có vài công ty là có sử dụng và có key. Nghe đâu key phải thuê theo tháng. Phiên bản sử dụng lúc ấy là phiên bản hổ trợ cho trường đại học, tính năng full, bị hạn chế thư viện.
2008 thì vác tiền đi mua cái laptop đầu tiên, cũng là lần đầu dám khẵng định mình mua bản quyền Windows, kèm theo máy. Máy tương đương không cài win rẻ hơn gần 200usd. Vọc sao format trắng HDD, đem lên hãng yêu cầu phục hồi bản quyền windows, bị thu thêm 30usd phụ phí.
Sau đó lại được anh bạn mẽo tặng cho cái CD cài đặt XP OEM HP, chỉ cần là máy HP chính hãng khi cài sẽ được active key khi online.
AutoCAD vẫn dùng cái có được từ thời đại học, nên đặc biệt trung thành với bản MD2004 (vẽ được 3D), OpenOffice, virus free, xem phim free, FireFox free, và nhiều cái free khác.
Giá trị lớn nhất mà chôm là SolidWork, chủ yếu là học và xem file 3D. Thiết kế & CNC toàn đi thuê.
Mach3, LinuxCNC, TurboCNC, KeyCAM lúc ấy có biết, có cài, có thử rồi cho vào dĩ vãng vì lúc ấy chỉ thích tìm tòi. Chẵng có máy & thời gian để làm CNC.

Chính thức làm CNC khoảng 2012-13, Mach3 là chùa vì chẵng thằng khách nào chịu mua.

Giờ riêng CAD/CAM/CNC thì mua được mấy món sau.
- Mach3 (có luôn cả lazyCAM pro, giờ lazycam nó chết ỉu rồi), key mới nên version Mach3 mới nhất vẫn vô tư. Mach4 nó lại có trò khác.
- Ubuntu & EMC2 cái này được hãng tặng disk luôn, mà có download thì cũng free thôi.
- CNC Pro (cnc chạy trên DOS, giống như turboCNC hay Zeus)
- SheetCAM, MD2004

Chùa chắc là ArtCAM, SolidWork, SolidCAM bla bla.

À, con lap mới cũng là mua full nên kèm theo nó cũng là OEM windowns roài. Mấy cái linh tinh khác thì cái nào có free là em dùng free, hoặc bản hạn chế. Bí lắm mới phải tìm thuốc.
Có một lý do khác mình rất sợ thuốc là hầu như 100% thuốc đều có mã độc, sâu, bướm gì đó.

----------


## CKD

> nếu tính toán cho đủ một máy pc dành cho cnc đủ để dùng, các bác phải chi ra hơn 500tr nếu ở Phương Tây, và nếu chính phủ ta căng Luật bản quyền như bên kia thì em nghĩ không phải chuyện đơn giản để cho các bác cay cú nhau đâu,...


Để tính cho cụ xem nhe.
- PC dùng ubuntu (linux) free
- Controller dùng EMC2 free
- CAD/CAM dùng fusion360 free 3 năm. Mà 2 năm qua rồi, giờ vẫn còn thấy nó cho free 3 năm tiếp. Không biết chừng nào hết free. Fusion360 là một trong những thằng CAD/CAM mạnh và dể dùng, lên đến 5,6 trục vô tư.

Quan trọng là sự chọn lựa của riêng mình thôi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## suu_tam

> ... không phải chuyện đơn giản để cho các bác cay cú nhau đâu,...


Bác có sự nhầm lần chút xíu rồi. Làm gì có ai cay cú ai đâu.
Ở đây đang có mấy anh em chém gió vui vẻ mà.




> - CAD/CAM dùng fusion360 free 3 năm. Mà 2 năm qua rồi, giờ vẫn còn thấy nó cho free 3 năm tiếp. Không biết chừng nào hết free. Fusion360 là một trong những thằng CAD/CAM mạnh và dể dùng, lên đến 5,6 trục vô tư.


Em tưởng Fusion360 của Autodesk mà nó vẫn miến phí cơ à?

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CNC FANUC

em thì sài lậu nhiều lằm, nhiều nhất có lẽ là đĩa VCD lậu, em ko bênh vực việc saif hàng lậu nhưng em từng thấy có những vùng mà người thu nhập của cả gia đình mà chưa tới 100k/ngày,họ sẽ mua đĩa vcd loại 3k về để giải trí hay 30k có giá dán tem 7 màu, nếu ko có loại 3k đó thì biết khi nào họ mới biết đến Đàm Vĩnh Hưng, Cẩm Ly.... Trở lại chuyên ngành cũng có nhiều anh em đi học ra đi làm lương tháng khoảng 15M đổ lại (số này đông lắm khoảng trên 80% tính luôn cả em he he) khoảng đó mà để lo cho gđ ở các tp lớn e là hơi khó, nên có đam mê cad cam gì đó chỉ có nước lên chùa, còn những người có thể kiếm vài triệu 1 ngày mà tiết kiệm vài triệu đi mua bản quyền cho cái cần câu cơm thì cho đi bóc lịch cho rồi, xài ko của người khác làm lợi cho mình laf ko được phép nhưng mà ko làm thế sao mà giàu lên được

----------


## CKD

@suu_tam
Fusion360 là của autodesk. Hiện nó cho free, mỗi acc được free 3 năm. Phát hiện ra nó từ gần 2 năm nay. Và đến giờ thấy nó vẫn tiếp tục cho đăng ký và free 3 năm.
Có thể nó đang trong giai đoạn phát triển nên cho mọi người dùng miễn phí, đến một giai đoạn thì sẽ lại có phí thôi.
Trong một rừng CAD/CAM cho free thì thằng này mình đánh giá cao nhất. Con của autodesk nên thừa hưởng mọi tinh tuý (nói quá lên xíu) của mẹ nó.

@CNC FANUC
Nhận định thế nào về bản quyền & dùng thế nào là từ suy nghĩ, nhận thức của mỗi cá nhân.
- Có nhiều người còn chưa có khái niệm về bản quyền.
- Có những người biết nhưng cho nó không quan trọng, hoặc giả đò làm ngơ hoặc đổ thừa này nọ để bào chữa  nguỵ biện cho hành vi vi phạm bản quyền. Đổ cho nghèo, cho xã hội v.v... rồi tự cho mình cái quyền dùng ***** là chuyện đương nhiên.
- Có những người nhận thức rất rỏ nhưng vẫn dùng *****, vì nhận thức rỏ nên họ cảm thấy ái náy, khi phải dùng *****. Mình thuộc nhóm này.
- Có những người cương quyết không dùng *****. Thật lòng chưa thấy ai thuộc nhóm này.  :Smile: 

Mà vì là xuất phát từ suy nghĩ, nhận thức ở mỗi cá nhân. Nên mình chẵng trách vì bản thân họ không nhận thức được chuyện đó là sai/đúng thế nào. Cố mà thông cảm xíu vì do thiếu ý thức nên mới vậy... kiểu như mọi người đều vượt đèn đỏ nên khi dừng đèn đỏ thì nhòm ngó vậy. Mà nhiều người làm vậy nên khái niệm đúng & sai rất khó để kết luận.
Nếu phải truy cứu trách nhiệm thì đầu tiên phải lôi đầu mấy lão làm giáo dục vào đây để chém. Sự hời hợt, yếu kém trong giáo dục, xem nặng hình thức, sự hào nhoáng giả tạo mà quên đi những giá trị cốt lõi nên mới vậy. Rồi nhiều tổ chức khác cũng bị lôi vào vì đã làm không nghiêm túc. V.v... không có hồi kết.

----------

